# Need to build a laptop for live use... specs?



## BenSolace (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys, hope this is the right forum!

I need to build a laptop for live use. I've searched just about everywhere but I can't seem to find what specs I need. Before we start, Macs are out of the picture. I've never used one before, so I dont want tthe learning curve, or the cost for that matter. That being said, here's what I want to do with it;

Run 1 DAW and Axe edit simultaneously, no other programs installed.

In the DAW, have 1 click track and 5 or 6 audio files with backing tracks on (purely for mixing purposes, don't mind mixing down into l and r for stereo output and have the click separate).

Have Axe edit up so I can mess about with my axe fx on the fly during rehearsals

Also in the DAW, have a midi event track so that I can automate patch changing to go with the song.

I don't think any of tthat should be particularly CPU intensive, as no plugins will be used. I know I'll need something like a lenovo with solid state hard drive, but I don't know how much RAM and how powerful a processor I will need. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. im not that well off, so saying "as powerful as possible" wont really help. I need tto know the bare minimum that I will need, I can then go a bit better for some "head room"


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

Building a Laptop is actually quite a difficult and time consuming exercise. 

It's also expensive. Laptop parts are expensive and unlike desktops you don't end up saving that much really, and the hassles that are likely to come of a laptop without a whole laptop warranty are too much of a headache to deal with me. Unlike with a desktop, where for example, a harddrive replacement can be a 5 minute job max, A CPU job only taking 20 minutes or so... Laptops not so. Also getting the cooling right on a Laptop is a bitch.

I know you don't want to hear this, but just get a bare minimum specced Macbook Pro in the smallest size. The battery life, processing power, stability of the platform and hardiness of the construction are the very reason that musicians use them live. They also last a lot longer than cheap and nasty equivalents in my opinion... and the learning curve isn't really steep at all. In fact, apart from not having the control over the system that you do with Windows/Linux system, Macs are FAR easier to use... which is another reason why they're so good live! They're simple.

If you honestly can't wait a bit and afford that (seeing as you apparently have an AxeFX), then basically you need something with a dual core processor or better... 4GB of RAM and Windows 7. No Graphics card necessary... Get the best battery life possible, because as a gigging musician, you don't want to realise that someone unplugged your laptop accidentally/on purpose by it shutting down. That kind of thing will get missed during a gig at times.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll chime in and say, whatever platform you go with, I would strongly recommend getting a solid-state drive for your hard drive. Less moving parts = less likely to fail. That's the last thing you want if you're using it live. I wouldn't worry about the learning curve with Macs, they are made to be easy to use.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd ditch the laptop idea and go with a small footprint desktop mounted in your rack. As KingAenarion already pointed out, the advantages of going desktop are great. You can even get rackmount cases to make integrating even easier.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd ditch the laptop idea and go with a small footprint desktop mounted in your rack. As KingAenarion already pointed out, the advantages of going desktop are great. You can even get rackmount cases to make integrating even easier.



This actually isn't a bad idea. The only benefit of having the laptop is you could have it for other uses than with your rig. Would cost more, but if you would actually use it elsewhere, probably more beneficial.


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 24, 2011)

The only problem I have with using a desktop live (and I have had this problem), is that if there is a power out it's going to take time to reboot, whereas a Laptop will still be running on Battery power and won't have to.


----------



## BenSolace (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok, maybe I used the wrong term. I didn't mean build a laptop as much as I meant get one to the required specs. As far as my finances go, im still paying for the Axe fx, so that's why id rather not get into more debt!

I've not looked at Macbooks at all TBH, and im not sure if the Sonar software im using with my interface (sonar vs-100) works on the Apple OS. I'll check it out tho.

Id rather stay laptop for portability, as well as the whole battery issue. My main concern is the RAM/processor. If I could get something with 4 - 8 gig of RAM and an i3 or something, would that be capable (id imagine if a dual core would suppice then the i3 could cope)? Thanks so far


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly, it's going to come down more to how you setup and run the laptop. You don't seem to be doing anything that's amazingly resource heavy (gaming, video editing, heavy recording), so unless you get an absolute dinosaur of a laptop it should have plenty of juice. 

An i3 with 8GB of RAM should do just fine.


----------



## BenSolace (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome! TBH im probably gonna run just the hardware to start with, but in the future its good to know I wont need to break the bank to do the extra stuff I want! Thanks again guys


----------

